# How many Christmas cards so far?



## debodun (Dec 18, 2014)

Considering how many Christmas cards I snail mailed 10 days ago, I thought I'd receive at least a few by now. I'm starting to feel like Charlie Brown! What percentage of cards you send do you receive a reciprocal greeting?


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 18, 2014)

All of them.....if I don't get one back they are crossed off the list!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

I got around half back so far, but I send out earlier than other people, so I get them up until Christmas day.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 18, 2014)

Zero do not send or receive except from commercial companies like banks


----------



## Falcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Excuse me, but I can't understand the idea of the importance of the holiday spirit by keeping a running account

of how many holiday greetings are sent and received. Kinda cheapens the whole idea of the season.


----------



## Bee (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with Falcon.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2014)

After initiating contact and a few years of sending cards and birthday emails, my cousin who lives in Australia suddenly stopped sending cards or any messages to either myself or my sister. We don't know what's. We continued to send to her, however, but after a few years of not hearing from her we gave up.  Then we heard she had moved without telling anyone.  Then I got a birthday email in which she said she'd explain her 'disappearance'.  So far no word. We can only imagine the worst - possible divorce, illness, or other negative happenings. We don't like to intrude and press her for information, but are a bit worried. I'll just send her an e-card for xmas and wish her the best.  Sh-- happens.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 18, 2014)

I have found that a few people I sent cards to [and stamps are expensive] have sent me a quick email instead! Not quite the same, but hey-ho.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 18, 2014)

I received 2 so far. I sent out about 12 or so, but realized that probably 10 of those didn't know I moved this summer, & maybe the PO is slow in forwarding.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

We don't send any Christmas Cards; we have gotten six.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2014)

No idea. I mailed ours on Nov 25 and then we left for Thailand. So we will look at the ones we receive when we get home in Feb.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't send any.  Nobody around here does anymore, except businesses.  I got one from my veterinarian.  I think Christmas cards are pretty much a thing of the past, especially with postage going up so much, and the wide use of e-mail.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't send Christmas cards any more not for some years...save the trees is my mantra...( I  now send them electronically)...but I have received one from my daughter..and so far 11 from work colleagues.. 

I'm off now for the weekend, but I'm sure there will be more on my desk when I go back in on Tuesday..very kind of people but I really wish they would save their money and the  trees and if they wish donate the money to a deserving charity instead!!


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 19, 2014)

I buy charity cards, and recycle them all after Christmas....it is through Christmas cards over 40 years that I keep in touch with old school/uni friends....and then we meet up again; so I reckon it is worth it!


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember when I was young and everyone sent out tonnes of cards.  The trick was to find convenient and innovative ways to display each one.  Strings thumbtacked to the wall and cards hung over them like a garland around the living room was one method.  Or wire table top card holders that could hold multiple cards, slipped into the clips.....Now I have three cards sitting on one little cabinet top.  I think this year I sent out about a dozen myself.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 19, 2014)

'To have a friend, you must be a friend' ....

If someone has dropped you from their Christmas card list, it could be down to 'you' ....


----------



## oakapple (Dec 19, 2014)

Just had a count....... 23 and am running out of space.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2014)

Still no cards in my mailbox. Mayhaps people aren't sending as much as they used to as another poster already mentioned. Seems everyone is giving away cards this year. For the past few weeks at the senior center, someone has been leaving cards out on the "giveaway" table - they are nice ones, too. The same thing at church - there a box in the community room for people to leave cards for other to use.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2014)

Three so far. These are from friends that we haven't seen in years. Always nice to get a little note in them to hear what's been going on.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, I finally received a reciprocal card form all but two people I sent to. One sent me an email explaining that because her husband passed away this year, she was not observing Christmas. At least I got an explanation. However, I didn't get some until AFTER Christmas. Why do people wait until the last minute to send cards, thereby getting delayed over the holiday?


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2014)

I have had 15 cards put on my apartment door during the holidays and I cannot remember who or what the folks that signed the cards look like. Nice of them to do that.

What do you do with Xmas cards after the New Year? These cards are not in expensive.


----------

